# Margaret Smith



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

A man visits his local newspaper office and tells them that he wants to place an announcement of his wife's death in the paper.
They tell him that it will cost him £1 per word.
He turns out his pockets......he has only £4 on him......and so he tells them to put...."Margaret Smith is dead".
The people at the newspaper feel sorry for him and tell him that he can have another four words for free.
He thanks them......gives it some thought.....and tells them to amend the notice to "Margaret Smith is dead, Nissan Micra for sale"


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

An old one but a good one :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Not fair :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Micras should be burried with their owners.


----------

